# Dog friendly days out for kids - please help me!



## ade619 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

We are looking to go away for a weekend, may be to go to an Adventure Island type coastal resort (for kids), or to a caravan park in Kent or Essex. 

But everywhere says "NO DOGS" - I mean, we have found dog friendly hotels and pubs, but is there a place where we can take Mia (on a lead), and we can enjoy outdoor activities with our little girl?

I just find it ludicrius that fair grounds, or theme parks etc etc. won't allow dogs, despite them being on a lead. And if they are worried about dogs pooping etc - then the owners have to clean it up as soon as possible or they can be asked to leave - it's not fair that we can't go anywhere, because we have a little pup with us.

She is so house trained and only does her toilet on a pad. We can be in the car for a couple of hours and she has never ever done a toilet in the car.

Have you guys got any suggestions, about where we can go? We're looking for places in Kent and Essex - if you can share where you guys have been with your dogs, then that'll be great!

Many thanks,

Adrian


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Have you tried Haven holidays? they take dogs. But i have to say i've never tried them.*


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Clacton pier allow dogs, they have all the usual sorts of peir type activities. this time of year they (dogs not kids hehe) are allowed on the beach as well. 

Fairly near to there as a base to explore you have some lovely country parks in Colchester, and nice walks/maritime trails along the stour estuary. Highwoods is pretty good, last time I was there we saw stoats, squirrels, lizards, a fox and some rats (not so sure that last one is as exciting :skep, all in the one trip. 

I know what you mean, it seems relatively simple now to find somewhere to stay, eat and drink with dogs but nothing to 'do' as such, unless you just want a nice walk. 

I did notice the other day the natureland seal sanctuary allow dogs. but thats probably a bit far out for you in lincolnshire.


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Alternatively, Perhaps you could look for a country fair type of event, they usually allow dogs and have doggy activities you could all take part in too?


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

The problem being that alot of owners dont clean up after their dogs and so we are all tarred with the same brush unfortunatly! I have three young children and three dogs so can sympathise xxx


----------



## ade619 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you guys for your advice! You have been helpful!

Hopefully, we can enjoy a proper family holiday (including our dog Mia - who is part of the family and not just a pet).

Thanks!


----------



## ade619 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions so far - has anyone else got anything to add to this thread? Any pleasure beach or adventure island type places that allow dogs, or theme parks, or anywhere where we can take our little girl for activities and we can take our staff pup?

Many thanks to everyone so far for your suggestions!


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

just had a look to get a jist of the sorts of places you mean (yes I am very very bored right now!)...

be probably a bit far out of where you were thinking but pleasure beach great yarmouth allow doglets provided they stay on lead 

Useful Information

some places may just not have listed on their website they allow dogs, if they don't say anything to the contrary I'd give them a ring and see


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I live near Southwold. Not Essex but Suffolk coast. Some think its a bit posh but it has dog friendly beach and pubs/restaurants and the pier.

This looks good The Woof Book Guide to Dog Friendly Days Out in the UK


----------



## ade619 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for your reply - I'll check that out. Funnily enough, I did mention Yarmouth to my partner this morning. Thanks again!

I wish places like Legoland, or Peppa Pig land etc would allow dogs too. I would never leave her in the car or in one of those kennels - it's not fair on her. I'm sure the kennels are good, but she should be with us. She is so loving towards us and follows us everywhere in the house - she is so sweet.


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Im sure with yarmouth being a popular resort place as well it would be easy peasy to find caravan parks, b&b's, pubs and other activities to do where you are all welcome.  

dogfriendlybritain.co.uk usually has good suggestions in an area, you just have to sort of 'trawl through' the various adverts to find what your looking for.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ade619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are looking to go away for a weekend, may be to go to an Adventure Island type coastal resort (for kids), or to a caravan park in Kent or Essex.
> 
> ...


This may be of help Dog friendly holidays and Days out all over the UK
Includes dog friendly hotels, self catering cottages, B&Bs, Pubs, Places to eat,
attractions and holiday parks.

Dog Friendly Accommodation, Pubs, Self Catering, Attractions, Holiday Parks, Cottages and Hotels in the UK and Europe


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Sandy Balls!

Lovely lodges and ours had an outdoor shower to hose a very wet and muddy lady down before going into the "house". Also loved the woodland walks and the kids enjoyed the riding. Highly reccomended.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Umm have a look at bewilderwood in Norfolk and Dinosaurland in Norfolk. We went a couple of years ago before we had Mac and I vaguely remember seeing dogs at both and both places were excellent days out with the kids. Black gang chine and a number of other places in the isle of wight allowed dogs, perhaps for another time as not quite where you were looking to go.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> Umm have a look at bewilderwood in Norfolk and Dinosaurland in Norfolk. We went a couple of years ago before we had Mac and I vaguely remember seeing dogs at both and both places were excellent days out with the kids. Black gang chine and a number of other places in the isle of wight allowed dogs, perhaps for another time as not quite where you were looking to go.


Just checked both those out and no dogs. It is so annoying isn't it. It says great fun for all the family. Well that's not strictly true as Mac is park of our family too!


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

Was just about to clarify that both the dinosaur park and BeWilderwood are "no dogs".

However I *think* that Yarmouth Pleasure Beach lets you in with dogs on a lead! Also if you go after Easter our friends own the tea room in the Merrivale Model Village and you can take your pup and sit in a covered outside section....and they serve doggy meals of sausages in gravy....not terribly healthy but Barney dog likes the odd treat.

If you are wanting dog friendly places to stay nearby Hemsby is also pretty good, the pub near the Beach and amusements is also dog friendly and there is a good children's play area outside.

To be honest my idea of hell is holiday parks and amusements...so can very much recommend the lovely beaches round here!

My other big recommend for a doggy day out with kids is High Lodge in Thetford Forest....really fantastic outside play equipment, totally dog friendly (except for inside the cafe...booh!) and not even that muddy at the moment.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

AdMed said:


> Was just about to clarify that both the dinosaur park and BeWilderwood are "no dogs".
> 
> However I *think* that Yarmouth Pleasure Beach lets you in with dogs on a lead! Also if you go after Easter our friends own the tea room in the Merrivale Model Village and you can take your pup and sit in a covered outside section....and they serve doggy meals of sausages in gravy....not terribly healthy but Barney dog likes the odd treat.
> 
> ...


Definately recommend High Lodge. Excellent visitor centre and play areas for the little ones. I went with Millie and met my sister and her family there. Millie was chief bag guarder  Theres plenty of room and I did tether her to a tre a couple of times whilst I was helping nephew on play equipment.

Only takes a few mins to get away form the play equipment and to nice foresty walks.

Good mix of activities to do


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Might not be of any use to you due to location but Cotswold Wildlife Park lets you take dogs in on a lead. The only bit you can't take them in is the wolf enclosure.

Perhaps you could see if there is a wildlife park near where you are going that allows dogs?


----------

